# How many friends you got in real life?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I only got one friend left besides my gf. I havent seen him in 3 weeks. I'm not good at making friends in real life, no one seems to like me  . It has been my experience that people like me untill they figure out I can't talk (which doesnt take them long). They treat me like the plague after such time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

friendless


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm friendless for obvious reasons. I wouldn't really want to hang around anyone, anyway. It takes away from my "brooding in solitude" time.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Friendless


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Only one that I've been actively seeing lately. I have others, but I've been avoiding them.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

What's your definition? I've never had one who I made friends with offline, but I've met a couple online friends offline several times.

Anyhow, online life is more real to me than offline life.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Friendless. I have someone who would be my friend if I had the courage to be a friend to her (call her on the phone, invite her to do something, etc) but I just can't do it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted three, but our relationships have drifted so far apart its hard to even call them friends anymore. I haven't seen my closest friend since July and the others I rarely talk to anymore.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

None, anymore. That happens when you push them all away. 
I actually feel happier without them.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

That depends on your definition of a friend. (The very fact that I need "friend" defined probably means that I have no friends. :lol ) 

I have a few acquaintances, but I don't think they're really friends because we've never done anything outside of class. My sisters are my best friends. Do they count? Blood relatives probably don't count, right? If I exclude online friends, I'm really not left with much. I know one person who I consider a friend, but I haven't talked to her since last year. :lol That probably doesn't count either, right? Then I'm friendless...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am friendless. I have moved around alot. The ones I keep in contact with is usually a once a year thing and I dont consider that to much of a friendship.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I no longer have any real life friends. Most people I know are just acquaintances I know at work. I don't see them outside of the work environment. They have their own families, and friends. Also, people are very clanish here, and it is hard to get into their circle so to speak. They are nice to you, but they really don't want anything to do with outsiders.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm completely friendless in real life nowadays. All my friends moved away and we no longer make contact.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a lot of friends, but i am very anxious around new people. Also, my friends mostly don't realize how anxious i am internally... 

I forced myself to join a fraternity in college. It was such a terrifying experience. It was realllly painful because they would constantly put me in situations that were socially dreadful. I drank most of the time and that allowed me to be social. I was also on a high dosage of paxil. When i didn't drink i was mainly quiet and a different person. Most of my brothers didn't realize this because i would just drink around them... Sometimes I would get made fun of when i did "awkward" social stuff like stutter or something. Man that was difficult... Once I was in the fraternity though it was a lot easier because we were all "brothers"

Looking back on this experience i really don't know how the heck i was able to pledge for the frat because it's so anxiety provoking... i'm so glad that i did though. This just shows how important it is to push yourself. I wish at the time i was able to do it without alcohol, but oh well.

I also have friends from highschool that i actively keep in contact with.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

smalltowngirl said:


> That depends on your definition of a friend. (The very fact that I need "friend" defined probably means that I have no friends. :lol )
> 
> I have a few acquaintances, but I don't think they're really friends because we've never done anything outside of class. My sisters are my best friends. Do they count? Blood relatives probably don't count, right? If I exclude online friends, I'm really not left with much. I know one person who I consider a friend, but I haven't talked to her since last year. :lol That probably doesn't count either, right? Then I'm friendless...


 Relatives count if you are friends with them in real life.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

two and I still feel like a loser


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

*Zero*


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

Two (although I'm going to meet my former best friend, with whom I haven't talked for half an year). We're not as close as I would like, though.
As for online friends, currently I have two as well.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

None.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

One, but she recently moved to South America so I don't see her anymore.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I suppose one, but I don't see her much anymore.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Noca said:


> Relatives count if you are friends with them in real life.


Then I have two friends.  (Although I already voted friendless.)


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_None._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I "thought positive" and said two. :lol


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i have one female friend who is a fellow SA sufferer. she is the one who introduced me to this forum. i had two close male friends in the past but one i haven't spoken to in several years and the other is more of an acquaintance who i don't really get along with and who i almost never see or keep in touch with. so i just put 1 friend down in the vote.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Friendless, I think.

There is an old friend of mine from school who lives here...she's the only person in this city I know, aside from my co-workers. We've known each other since we were eleven; we were in the same year in school. But we went to different universities and sort of grew apart. Until this year, I hadn't seen her in nine years. Since I got a job in the city, I've seen her twice--once in February and once in September. We pretty much just email each other, and not all that often. She didn't even remember my birthday, which is something I know shouldn't bother me...

Anyway, I'm not sure you'd call that a current friend...more like a former friend who invited you out twice just for old time's sake...and probably wouldn't be interested in befriending you if she met you now for the first time. She just got married and had a baby last year, and she's very busy with her work...I guess I just feel very left behind. It's been so long since I had a friend that I'm not sure I'd know how to be one anymore. :sigh


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

One. Kind of. 
I'll go a few months without talking to her, and then, suddenly, we'll start hanging out. We _used_ to be 'best friends', whatever that means. 
Funny, though...she just called me a few minutes ago. I made up an excuse about why I can't go to the mall with her this weekend. :roll
I don't like malls, anyway.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

one... although I barely ever see him now so it feels more like zero to me


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

As per now zero, unless I counted my mom and my pets.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I have one friend who also suffers from SA. I'm glad we met we when I did, how ironic... but before I've never had any friendships which is something that often disturbed me. Perhaps a few acquaintances here and there but never an actual friend. Later on I discovered MSN and online chatting...oh, the joys of hidding behind your computer to chat with other people. It was the only way I socialized and even occasional experimented with a different persona online. It was my safe zone. I had 100s of MSN buddies before I decided to stop after a bad experience and the realization that I needed to build a life that was offline.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have so called friends. but not a close, solid, meaningful friend. it sucks really it does. I hope and pray you all get what you want in the amount of friends you want and the quality of friendship. I really do. All I know is that I could relate.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't really know. I haven't actually sene anyone in a year, but I still talk to them online occasionally. I guess I don't have any really close friends in real life.


----------



## Ame no Hate (End of Rain) (Nov 21, 2006)

For now I'm friendless but I expect good things for me in the future. So yeah, just for now I'm friendless. I do like solitude at times though.


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

I have 2.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

6+ 

I have about 6 going back to high school who I still hangout with. Through them I have met a few other people, probably 3 others I would consider "friends" and a bunch of acquaintances.

My friends are all friends with each other, they aren't scattered around so whenever I go out to do something I know alot of my friends will be there because their friends are also my friends...lol, you follow that? Also this is very good because whenever I meet new people I still have have alot of my friends around so I can mask my SA by talking with them, I feel less inhibited in general, the new person thinks I am normal and then right from there I am ahead of the game...eventually I will feel more comfortable around these "new" people and I will have a new friend or atleast someone I can be semi normal around. 

Guess I am extremely lucky to have a core of friends.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Put me down for a big goose egg...0

I have had friends in previous times, but since moving to Colorado I have been pretty much friendless (except family). Does my dog count?? :lol


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Friendless. Probably gonna stay that way too. I've had real life friends before, they always screw me over. Playing world of warcraft is alot more fun and furfilling then spending time with any of them was anyway. If I get lonely theres always msn/aim.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I have got one person who I would refer to as a "Friend" in the strict definition...But I have people at work and online who I would consider as friends as well...Family, spouse, online, a "Friend" can be any of these....
Anybody you enjoy communicating with, and share your problems with...

BTW, I will trade all of my "Friends" for a "Soul-mate" :lol


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Friendless! Geez only on a social anxiety board would "friendless" get the highest ratings in this poll haha.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

carry said:


> Friendless! Geez only on a social anxiety board would "friendless" get the highest ratings in this poll haha.


Yeah, at least I don't feel like a total freak, because I'm not alone.

Anyway, friendless. I don't let people get close to me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I have one friend, and that's my girlfriend. I had another friend not that long ago but haven't seen him in a while so I don't count him.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Zero.
Man that sucks.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I no longer have any real-life ones. I haven't had a close friend in years. I've gone for so long without friends, I wouldn't know how to keep one even if somebody was interested. 

My dog is currently my best friend.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know. I'd probably say 6+. Though I'm not so close to my friends much anymore.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know anymore. I've drifted a lot from my friends in the last few months and tonight especially I'm feeling like we're not on the same page at all. I really need to work on making some better friends.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero

Should I be happy the number can't go negative?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im gonna guess that the 6+ friend category are people who are in highschool still.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: How many friends you got in real life?*



UltraShy said:


> Zero
> 
> Should I be happy the number can't go negative?


I wonder if I should go negative for all the friends I've lost and enemys I have :lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I have no real life friends.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

ianthe said:


> The friendless shall inherit the earth...and live far far away from each other, to guarantee that they shall remain friendless, as is proper. Or something. I do have online friends though.


People who hate people..come together. 
No!

I have one friend. I have had opportunities to acquire new friends but for a variety of reasons (I'm introverted, plus anxious. I am also picky.) they do not develop past an acquittance stage.

I had quite a few friends growing up. A couple of them are in jail, I drifted from some more, and I outright avoided some others because of S.A.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I finally have one real-life friend again. 

God, that took a while.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

None that I talk to. Except the imaginary.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I hang out with my sister and her b/f... and my sister's art show friends. I don't really have anyone else that I hang out and do stuff with, though. I pretty much cancelled my one friendship that I did have. I have good friends in other states, online, etc. I assume this thread is about real-life friends outside your family that you hang out with, though.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I have quite a few aquaintances but none are close enough to be what I would consider a friend, so I'm friendless.
Unless you can count relatives?


----------

